# Tren and hair loss



## UltraAlmondy (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sure these threads pop up pretty frequently but I wanted to approach the issue a little differently. For those of you that have experienced hair loss on any cycle was it pronounced or just a little hair thinning/receding hair line? I'm just wondering because I'm currently on tren and I believe the hair near my temples has receded a bit but everything else seems to be fine. If it has, then it leads me to believe I have MPB because, from what I've gleaned from other posts, roids will only effect the hair in those with MPB. 

Should I only be worried if I see lots of hair falling out?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 1, 2012)

continue your cycle and get a toupee


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi ultra I've never ran tren but the only advice I can give u is tren is a great compound but u understand the effects it can have on Ur hair line so with that said u need to know at this moment if it is worth the results even though u could loose hair.  If u can't live with the negative sides that it will give u , u need to choose something that had less sides such as primo which works great has very mild  to low sides but has to be ran long and at a min of 800mg to c the magic.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 1, 2012)

fuck hair what you loose on your head you get on your back


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2012)

UltraAlmondy said:


> I'm sure these threads pop up pretty frequently but I wanted to approach the issue a little differently. For those of you that have experienced hair loss on any cycle was it pronounced or just a little hair thinning/receding hair line? I'm just wondering because I'm currently on tren and I believe the hair near my temples has receded a bit but everything else seems to be fine. If it has, then it leads me to believe I have MPB because, from what I've gleaned from other posts, roids will only effect the hair in those with MPB.
> 
> Should I only be worried if I see lots of hair falling out?



Ever ran dbol? What dose?


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 1, 2012)

Why the comment about Dbol POB?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2012)

Superman said:


> Why the comment about Dbol POB?



Cause usually if you don't lose your hair from dbol, you won't ever lose your hair from another compound.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 1, 2012)

All the dht derivatives like mast, primo and proviron are considered the worst but tren  seems to be pretty rough for a lot of guys including me... MPB is that monk cap on the top back of your head but I just loose a lot of hair it seems all over from tren. I have finally gotten to the balance where the GH is helping about the same that the tren  and other gear is hurting for a net sum zero loss/gain.

Regardless brother, when you start seeing what tren does to your physique you won't give a shit... lol

Respect and well wishes,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 1, 2012)

Did tren once.. Didn't notice any hair loss fro 18 weeks 
Now I'm worried about dbol thanks haha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 1, 2012)

I just want to add that steroid use effects all hair....It's not just mpb. All mpb does is make it fall out faster


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2012)

I got hairier after running tren... Pissed about it. I need a hedge trimmer for my back.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 1, 2012)

in all seriousness when i did tren a few years ago, i noticed some hair falling out and i used the nirozal shampoos and actually thought it helped my situation. Still got the hair.


----------



## UltraAlmondy (Oct 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ever ran dbol? What dose?



Yea, and around 50 mg a day and didn't notice any hair loss. This gives me hope!



63Vette said:


> All the dht derivatives like mast, primo and proviron are considered the worst but tren  seems to be pretty rough for a lot of guys including me... MPB is that monk cap on the top back of your head but I just loose a lot of hair it seems all over from tren. I have finally gotten to the balance where the GH is helping about the same that the tren  and other gear is hurting for a net sum zero loss/gain.
> 
> Regardless brother, when you start seeing what tren does to your physique you won't give a shit... lol
> 
> ...



Amen to that. I love this freakin stuff too much but I don't know if I could rock the bald look as I couldn't off set it with some facial hair. Mine's patchy at best.



Cobra Strike said:


> I just want to add that steroid use effects all hair....It's not just mpb. All mpb does is make it fall out faster



Oh, this is news to me. Well, from what I read those who say they aren't prone to MPB just notice hair thinning around the line and that it regrows after cycle. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 1, 2012)

DHT surrounds the hair follicles on the head and basically starves them on nutrients until the no longer produce hair. 

Like POB said, sadly, this is only true on your head...lol... the primary culprit is actually a drying out and breaking of a lot of the hairs. 

Like Cobra said, even though those prone to MPB see the effects first in the Monk Cap area, the entire process of hair loss is accelerated on all parts of the head. 

Some studies are showing promise involving zinc... so I take ZMA every night in hopes that it might help. 

Propecia  only works on the MPB region and if discontinued the hair loss rapidly accelerates to the original state of loss. 

Just a few facts I picked up along the way bros.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

Bald is beautiful bitches


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Bald is beautiful bitches




Ha! You haven't seen my head- If I lose my hair... Mrs. Vette may go with it! But damn, I look good lol!

Respect and follicle rejuvenation,
Vette


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 2, 2012)

I feel ya there vette...I have some deep crevices in my scalp...when I share my head it looks like corn rows.. so me bald is not pretty....however I am more then willing to lose the hair for the cause....my dad went bald at 27 so I'm way ahead of the game in my book!!


----------



## Braw16 (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a problem from a receding hair line and I ran tren but when I did I started Nioxin for thinning hair and I have actually grown hair back. I wasn't happy at all with my hair but this stuff has worked for me at least. I'm currently running tren again and still I am not having any further loss.


----------



## Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

Real women can't resist bald men


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 12, 2012)

Ya, all Dht derivatives can cause hairloss, I ran winny with my gear last time and had hair falling out like crazy, but I have thick thick hair, and it stopped after cycle....a lot of those shampoos or gels you put on hair stop 5a reductase, so you need to find one that blocks Dht specifically not the conversion. Ketoconazole shows promise I believe...but taking a 5a reductase like propecia won't do anything for hairloss with tren because its already in Dht form...


----------



## Moppy1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tren kills my hairline, and even rogaine does not help.


----------



## cougar (Nov 1, 2012)

Who loves ya baby...


----------



## cougar (Nov 1, 2012)

N 2 Shampoo ,its good stuff. It has Ketoconazole in it. You can google it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2012)

Agree re: Nizoral shampoo. Worked for me.


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 1, 2012)

i think the hair loss with AAS is more heretitary than anything else.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 1, 2012)

A solution of spironolactone that you put in hair can help sometimes


----------

